
Yahoo shuts down BOSS API (powering DuckDuckGo) - vincent_s
https://boss.yahoo.com/
======
vincent_s
While DDG uses a myriad of data sources, it's main search functionality is
powered by Yahoo BOSS API. They should easily be able to switch over to BING
API as Yahoo BOSS has delivered 100% Bing results anyway. However, the ads
that DDG shows, and therefore their whole business model, are also powered by
Yahoo BOSS API. So they will be able to continue their search engine but they
won't make any money from it unless they cut a new deal for search ads.

~~~
vincent_s
What's also interesting: Yahoo didn't really anounce this. I'm a Yahoo BOSS
customer as well and I haven't been contacted by anyone. I only found out by
randomly visiting their website.

~~~
iqonik
They emailed everyone. I submitted this a while ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10900233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10900233)

~~~
vincent_s
Thanks for the link, I haven't seen this. I just checked again, they didn't
email me ..

------
ChuckMcM
Actually it powers a lot of search engines. At Blekko we used it to fetch the
"long tail" for searches where our index came up short, but we also tried that
with Yandex's english index (they had invested in us and they had a similarly
sized index).

~~~
vincent_s
Thanks, I'll give Yandex a try :)

